# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cari pejantan doitsu

## aaoded

permisi rekan2..
kalo2 ada yg mo ngelepas kohaku doitsu/sanke doitsu jantan..lokal/import..
uk. min 50cm dengan hi yg tebal dan pola yg lumayan..
foto ikan beserta harga penawaran bs di MMS ke 0817430501 atau lewat email ke [email protected]


haturnuhun...   ::

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

